# Are pigeons gay???



## pigeonboy17 (Dec 20, 2006)

Hello all,

I have a question for you guys, are pigeons gay???!!! I know it might seem weird but I have these 2 male rollers they coo around each other, they even try to nest with each other. Can anyone please help, it's driving me insane!!!

Any help would be greatly appreciated! 





Thanks and God Bless,
Pigeonboy17

PS-I hope my pigeons aren't, YUCK! How gross would that be!


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

Do they have hens near them? I saw a thread about two hens nesting together because there wasn't any cocks around or they were already paired up with other hens so these hens paired up together. Unless you are using them for breeding then I guess it doesn't really matter. As long as they are happy who really cares their sex.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

i have heard of female female pairing up when males are not available but male male is very rare but i wont say that it will not happen. anyway you still can break up the pair and pair them up with the oppersite sex to starighten them out.


----------



## pigeonboy17 (Dec 20, 2006)

SkyofAngels said:


> Do they have hens near them? I saw a thread about two hens nesting together because there wasn't any cocks around or they were already paired up with other hens so these hens paired up together. Unless you are using them for breeding then I guess it doesn't really matter. As long as they are happy who really cares their sex.


Kristen,

I do have females, lots of them! I just don't get it!!!

Anyway, thanks to both of you for your help. I really appreciate it!



Thanks and God Bless,
Pigeonboy17


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

I don't think of them as gay or straight nor should you. That's a human artifice. Goodness, they're just together. Maybe they know better than you what they are!  I had two lovebirds that were together for 12 years and we never knew they were the same sex until they both presented us with eggs. One always acted the male and was more brilliantly colored and was actually sold as a male. The other had less brilliant feathers and always acted like a female -- she's also the one that laid several clutches of eggs. I'd say companionship is what they want as much as anything.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Are you sure they are both cocks? One of them may be a hen. Some hens will act out the male role with a cock or with another hen. I wouldn't worry about it. Young cocks will spin and coo ka roo at any other bird it comes across. Sort of like they know they are supposed to do something, but aren't quite sure of what. Sometimes older cocks will cover any young bird, male or female in what seems to be a dominance move rather than mating. As Flit said, gay and straight are just human labels that do not apply to birds.

Margaret


----------



## Pigeonworldwide (Dec 10, 2003)

It can happen, however it is very very rare, especially when you have other females around. If you lock up 100 male pigeons together for a while, I believe statistically you might get one pair mating with each other. With females, the numbers are higher.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

How do we straighten out a gay, as a breeder gays will be a problem to me.


----------



## Pigeonworldwide (Dec 10, 2003)

warriec said:


> How do we straighten out a gay, as a breeder gays will be a problem to me.


Not sure to be honest, maybe lock the bird up seperatly with a female for a few days. However, the chance that you would need to do it is very very low.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I have a question for you guys, are pigeons gay???!!!
Any help would be greatly appreciated! 


Not really....but some same sex pigeons will bond when the ratio of males to hens is off. Pigeons readily adapt to situations that are given. 

I do know of someone who did have two male pigeons that seemed like a couple and happily raised several rounds of babies.

*This has been my absolute truthful experience in regards to pigeons.*


----------



## *ADRIAN* (Jun 3, 2005)

gud question


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

pigeonboy17 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have a question for you guys, are pigeons gay???!!! I know it might seem weird but I have these 2 male rollers they coo around each other, they even try to nest with each other. Can anyone please help, it's driving me insane!!!
> 
> ...


First of all, I would be very careful of making such judgmental statements as that one on any site you visit. You may have an opinion (and it's just that, YOUR opinion) about homosexuality, but we do not name-call, judge, or say mean or rude things about people on this site especially. *We also do not condone any racist, sexist, or discriminatory remarks, period. * There is no exception to that rule that I can possibly think of. FYI, I am personally offended by your remark. Though I myself happen to not be homosexual, I don't think I could be more offended if I was!!! I know this is also not the first "blanket" or generalized statement you have made about people. I think you would benefit greatly from reading your posts several times before clicking that post button. Try to think of each statement you make, and how you would feel if you were that person that you are making the statement about or to. 

Animals do not put labels on relationships, as humans do. Some animals, as someone mentioned, love each other and enjoy each other's companionship for whatever reasons they have. I had two male doves who lived together for a long time as a pair, and raised foster babies together, and loved each other very much. I do not assume to put a label on that. It was what it was, and it sure worked just fine for them. I think you may need to be worrying more at this point not about breeding, or your web site colors, or the design, or where to buy more pigeons, ETC., but about your ill birds and how to learn how to take care of your pigeons properly. Breeding them should be _farthest_ from your mind, IMHO.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Animals can't be judged by the labels given to humans. They are just being pigeons,and if they are males you should be very happy that they get along. From my understanding most male pigeons don't. You also have to remeber that pigeons in captivity would act different depending on their environment. An example being the amount of single female pigeons in the loft , or something else.

-Hilly


----------



## Fever (May 28, 2007)

maryjane said:


> First of all, I would be very careful of making such judgmental statements as that one on any site you visit. You may have an opinion (and it's just that, YOUR opinion) about homosexuality, but we do not name-call, judge, or say mean or rude things about people on this site especially. *We also do not condone any racist, sexist, or discriminatory remarks, period. * There is no exception to that rule that I can possibly think of. FYI, I am personally offended by your remark. Though I myself happen to not be homosexual, I don't think I could be more offended if I was!!! I know this is also not the first "blanket" or generalized statement you have made about people. I think you would benefit greatly from reading your posts several times before clicking that post button. Try to think of each statement you make, and how you would feel if you were that person that you are making the statement about or to.



Thank you maryjane! As I read this topic I was surprised and upset by the sentiments expressed by some of the replies, especially by members who otherwise I respect. 

As for homosexually being a 'human artifice', check these gay penguins. In the name of keeping the peace, I'll stop myself here.


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

pigeonboy17 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have a question for you guys, are pigeons gay???!!!


Considering that there are a godawefull lot of them;

I'd say no.

However if you mean can any specific bird (for example) hum show tunes, and know how to accessorize properly? - then yes. Like any other animal there are some that prefer the company of their own gender.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

alvin said:


> Considering that there are a godawefull lot of them;
> 
> I'd say no.
> 
> However if you mean can any specific bird (for example) hum show tunes, and know how to accessorize properly? - then yes. Like any other animal there are some that prefer the company of their own gender.


I JUST CAN'T RESIST!!

THANKS, ALVIN!!! 

    

Shi


----------



## pigeonboy17 (Dec 20, 2006)

*I'm Sorry!!!*

I apologize to everyone that I've offended and hurt. It was wrong of me to say those things. Everyone has a right to their own way of life! 

I hope that everyone can forgive me and we can all just move along!

Please forgive me for being to harsh on you MaryJane, I don't know what came over me!  


I hope we can all still be friends! We need to concentrate on what is really important, our pigeons and each other! 


I promise that will not say anything on this site that offends anyone's race, religion, political views, or way of life!



Thanks and God Bless,
Pigeonboy17


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

*Whats going on?*

Is it just me or are there posts missing from this thread? Did a moderator erase them?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You are right. There are posts that have been removed. I suspect they were removed by a moderator.


----------



## pigeonboy17 (Dec 20, 2006)

Actually I deleted them!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

pigeonboy17 said:


> Actually I deleted them!


Well then Pigeonboy, that was a wise thing to do.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Well, pigeonboy, join the crowd. I have a nice comfy pillow right here (pat, pat). Come on over, sit down, and have a "toe" sandwich  (I'm always putting my foot in it too,  ,so hint, keep those feet clean) 
I'm sure we've all written and posted things that we didn't think through very well. The important thing is that you reflected, removed them, and made some very sincere apologies.


And to clarify -- "human artifice" was meant to describe labels, not actions. We have this urge to label, catagorize, peg everything.


----------



## fallenweeble (Sep 2, 2007)

*thanks*

thanks to everyone who handled this situation with compassion and sensitivity for both pigeon boy and also the issue at hand.
as a new member of pigeon talk i was a little saddened by the post and some of the first responses to it. this is a space that i have enjoyed so much so far and i'd love to keep coming and learning and contributing to the community! as a gay american i encounter tons of negitive sentiment on a daily basis. it's wonderful to have a place like pigeon-talk where i can come and find GREAT, friendly support for pigeon and other bird related issues and not have to encounter hurtful commentary.
so thanks again for the the responses urging everyone to keep pigeon-talk a positive and specifically pigeon-centered space.

weeble


----------



## Birdbarn (Aug 22, 2007)

Wow, I did not want this to be my first post but cannot allow this to go unanswered.

I'm very disappointed that this thread was even allowed to be seen with the comment about how gross if my pigeons are gay. And the comments from others about decorating are sad.

What if a comment said something negative about race, religion etc. would that be allowed to post?

I just recently join but been lurking and even assisting people on this site taking birds that needed new homes. 

I respect many of you on this site but this thread should never have been allowed by the moderators.

Discrimination comes in many forms and this thread was a good example.

Lets hope we can foscus on are goals of rescuing pigeons and not bringing race, sex, religion and sexual orientation into our threads.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Birdbarn said:


> Wow, I did not want this to be my first post but cannot allow this to go unanswered.
> 
> I'm very disappointed that this thread was even allowed to be seen with the comment about how gross if my pigeons are gay. And the comments from others about decorating are sad.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Birdbarn.
I hope we all can take your comments to heart.
By the way, welcome to Pigeon talk. It's great to have you here.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Negative comments are opinions as well as good comments and every member has a right to their opinions. We cannot be there every second of the day to stay on top of them-whether they be negative or positive, however we do take care of any negative, controversial comments that break forum rules, once we are alerted to them or find ourselves.. the moderators here have stayed pretty much on top of it.

With that being said it is time to close this thread, because of the controversy that it instigated.


----------

